# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anyone have excess plants?



## Chris J (Oct 7, 2003)

If you have any excess plants, I will take them. But they have to atleast fit into a 2g Hex, and I particularly need _Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'_ My main objective is to create more hiding spaces....

Thank you,

Chris...


----------



## Chris J (Oct 7, 2003)

If you have any excess plants, I will take them. But they have to atleast fit into a 2g Hex, and I particularly need _Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'_ My main objective is to create more hiding spaces....

Thank you,

Chris...


----------



## Chris J (Oct 7, 2003)

Anyone? If you do just give me a PM, or something....


----------

